# خمس عبارات اوعي تقولها لحبيبتك



## KOKOMAN (1 ديسمبر 2008)

خمس عبارات اوعي تقولها لحبيبتك 

العلاقة بين الواحد و خطيبته علاقة مش مستقرة ساعات تكون زي السمن ع العسل وساعات زي علاقة توم وجيري .. 

وجرت العادة ان يكون هناك اختلاف وتأويل متباين لكل كلمة بيقولها الشاب لخطيبته اثناء الخناق مثلا فما يترجمه هو علي انه كلام عادي قد تأخذه هي علي انه كلام مش لطيف ويسم البدن. 


قولت أحصر الكلام اللي ممكن يبقي له أكثر من معني في الأوقات الصعبة طلعوا خمس عباراتلو تحبوا تعرفوهم يبقي بالهنا والشفا


أول عبارة

هي "إنت مجنونة" .. حاول الا تقول لحبيبتك هذه الكلمة حتي لو كنت شايف ان اللي هى عملته هو الجنان بعينه لان ترجمة الكلمة دي عند كتير من البنات هي "انت مريضة نفسياً" يعني ممكن تقول لها "اللي عملتيه ده جنان" المهم قول اي حاجة تانية واخلص بنفسك من النفسنة دى !!

العبارة الثانية
هي "انا بحبك" .. بجد ممنوع تقول الكلمة دي وقت عتابها ليك علي حاجة انت عملتها لانك ببساطة هضمت حقها في عتابك والوصول معاك لاعتذار أو حل في اللي حصل بسبب سحر الكلمة التي انتي قلتها. 
​

العبارة الثالثة

هي: "اعملي اللي انتي عايزاه" فاحذر ان تنطق بها اثناء النقاش حول اي قرار زي ناكل فين أو هانروح فين في الاجازة أو مدرسة الأطفال تحبيها فين.. لو قلت الكلمة دي يبقي انت سيادتك يعني بتهد كل معاني الحوار والتفاهم. 



العبارة الرابعة

هي "كنت عارفه اني كده قبل ما توافقي تتجوزيني" تأتي هذه العبارة غالبا قاسية جداً علي الزوجة التي تحب زوجها وهي تعني ببساطة انه يرفض ان يغير شيئا ما بداخله.. ممكن جداً تعالج المسألة ببساطة وتقول "انت عارفه اني مضايق من ده ونفسي اتخلص منه". 



العبارة الخامسة والأخيرة
"ولا حاجة" وهي تقال احياناً حين يشعر الرجل ان اي شيء سيقوله سيتم ترجمته بشكل خاطيء او انه ليس لديه قدرة علي الحديث.. من الأفضل ان تقول وقتها: "مش عايز اتكلم دلوقتي بعدين ها حكيلك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الله ايه لحكم الرائعة دي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وانا بقول ليش الي بيحبوا بعض دايما بيتخانقوا 
لانومش قارين موضوعك يا كوكو

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


لا بجد يا باشا موضوع جميل زيك 
ميرسي​


----------



## sony_33 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل قوى الموضوع دة
 علشان كدة كل ما اقول لها
انتى

مجنونةاو
انا بحبك او
اعملى الانتى عايزاةاو 
انتى كنتى عارفة انى كدة قبل متتجوزينى او
 ولا حاجة
 بتزعل قوى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على الموضوع​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل ونصائح جميله جداا

تسلم ايديك يا كوكو

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 ديسمبر 2008)

نصايح حلوة جدا يا كوكو
ياريت الكل ينفذها​


----------



## kalimooo (1 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ونصائح جميله جداا kokoman
ربنا يباركك اخي 
سلام المسيح


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> الله ايه لحكم الرائعة دي​
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> وانا بقول ليش الي بيحبوا بعض دايما بيتخانقوا
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه

ميرررررررسى على مروورك يا مورا

وعلى المجامله الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> جميل قوى الموضوع دة
> 
> علشان كدة كل ما اقول لها
> انتى​
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا سونى 

ميرررررررسى على مروورك يا باشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل ونصائح جميله جداا​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك يا كوكو*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرررررررسى على مروورك يا مايكل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> نصايح حلوة جدا يا كوكو​
> 
> ياريت الكل ينفذها​


 
ميرررررررسى على مروورك يا سويتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع جميل ونصائح جميله جداا kokoman​
> ربنا يباركك اخي
> سلام المسيح​


 

ميرررررررسى على مروورك يا كليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vetaa (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههه*
*شكلك هتوديهم ورا الشمس*

*بس حلو وطريف قوى*
*ميرسى يا كوكو*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *شكلك هتوديهم ورا الشمس*
> 
> *بس حلو وطريف قوى*
> *ميرسى يا كوكو*


 

وهوه المطلوب اثباته 

هههههههههههههههه 

ميرررررررسى على مروورك يا فيتا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*خلاص رح انقل الموضوع لخطيب المستقبل منشان ما يقلي هالحكي هاد
شكرا يا كوكو عالموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ماشى يا رنا

ميررررررسى على مروورك ياباشا  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maria123 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع 
وعن جد هل عبارات مزعجة كتير و خصوصا * سوي يلي يعجبك * هي بتزعجني كتير
 شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااا
بس المشكلة 
مفيش اتنين متجوزين
بيحبوا بعض...
هههههههههههه
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررررسى على مروورك يا ماريا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *شكرااااااااا​*
> 
> *بس المشكلة *
> *مفيش اتنين متجوزين*
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههه ​ 
عندك حق الموضوع ده بقى نادر ​ 
ميرررررررسى على مروورك يا بيشو​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه نصايح جامدة جدا يا كوكو يارب تتنفذ بس 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ايون يارب تتنفذ 

هههههههههههههه

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا بنت العدرا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل يا كوكومان
فعلا الجمل دي بتدايق خالص 
دائما صاحب مواضيع مميزة
سلام يسوع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا رجعا ليسوع 

وكلمتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## zama (4 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا 

اشكرك جدا انك نبهتنى  للعبارات دى  لانى لو كنت اتكلمت بيها كان هيبقى الوضع مش تمام زى ما حضرتك بتقول

شكرا ليك


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا مينا 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مع انهم 5 كلمات بس مهمين جدا وربنا ياركك على تعبك يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا موفى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 ديسمبر 2008)

امممممممممممم صح ياكوكو انت فعلا حاسس بينا يابنى
ميرسى تسلم ايدك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههه

طبعا طبعا 

لازم احس بيكم 

ههههههههه 

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا كيريا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sara23 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*تصدق كلمات تغيظ بجد
بس انا مش بتضايق من كلمه انتى مجنونه اصلها بتتقاللى كتير
موضوع جميل زى كل موضوعاتك 
تسلم ايدك وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## shnownow (6 ديسمبر 2008)

[color="blue[center]"]نصائح جميله يا كوكو مان بس ممكن
تقولنا ايه مصدر المعلومات دى وياترى ايه مصدر صدقها
علشان نعرف ان ده حقيقى ولا مجرد كلام 
اخوك شنوده صلى لاجلى
يكون معاك ما يكون عليك[/color][/center]


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> *تصدق كلمات تغيظ بجد​*
> *بس انا مش بتضايق من كلمه انتى مجنونه اصلها بتتقاللى كتير*
> *موضوع جميل زى كل موضوعاتك *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا ساره

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)

shnownow قال:


> [color="blue[center]"]نصائح جميله يا كوكو مان بس ممكن[/color][/center]
> 
> 
> [color="blueتقولنا ايه مصدر المعلومات دى وياترى ايه مصدر صدقها[/color]​
> ...




منقوله من منتدى مسيحى ​


----------



## رانا (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههه على فكره هو ده اللى بيتقال دائما
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا رانا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## monygirl (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى على الحكم الجميلة ياكوكو .شكرا


----------



## sameh7610 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع كوكو

ميرسى اوووووووى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)

monygirl قال:


> ميرسى على الحكم الجميلة ياكوكو .شكرا


 
ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا مونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع رائع كوكو​*
> 
> 
> *ميرسى اوووووووى*​


 
ميررررسى على مروورك ياباشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

